# (Microsoft MN-500 Router) Cannot access Base Station Management Tool



## Septher (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey guys. Recently I've moved the computer from upstairs to downstairs, and I have an Xbox 360 as well as a laptop that share an internet connection with the main computer that I'm currently viewing this forum on. I guess unplugging the modem and router messed some things up, as I can no longer connect my laptop or 360 to this wireless connection. I think I'd know how to fix it myself, but there's on problem; the base station management tool, which allows me to access the settings for my Microsoft MN-500 router, is grayed-out in the dropdown bar and I'm pretty much stumped. Also, I'm using a SURFboard SB4100 Cable Modem. 

To be perfectly clear, this is what I'm trying to click on. 










When I review the wireless connection on this computer from my laptop or Xbox 360, both say that they can connect to the router (With an excellent connection, at that), but CANNOT connect to the internet. The host computer (this) can obviously connect to the internet with no issues. For all I know, maybe I don't even need to go into the base station manager to resolve this issue. 

I'd truly appreciate any help, and if any other information is needed, I'd surely be able to provide it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd be thinking encryption issues. You don't really need Microsoft's utility to configure the router, it has a web based setup.



The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

